# ,  / > Kenwood >    Kenwood TH-FX5 / TH-X5  2010.

## RA0WCY

,     http://www.5-5.ru/index.php?productID=319 Kenwood TH-FX5 / TH-X5  2010 .?

----------


## US8CP

2  
  -.....

 2000\  
 - 
1) 145 =8
 430=7
 ...  -
2)   
3)  -  -  !
4)       
 - ....  
  ...
5)      

 +    
        ....
   ....
6)        
  FM         
   ....  
6)     S-
   -   ...!!!

  . 
lyura@bk.ru

----------

!!!!      ().     ,       (3-5 )  .  2- .     5   .  ,  Kenwood TH-FX5.  ?  !!!!!

----------

